

Want to practice Algos & DS with other programmer? - SpiderRide
http://www.facebook.com/groups/172458136253353/

======
whyiamdoingthis
nyone ready to practice and build strong skillset for Algos and DS?

Hey folks, anyone python newbie or someone who wants to learn DS and Algos. I
have a plan. We can make a team of 5-7 guys (who knows basics of python) and
can practice regularly, solve problems, hack algos and match/review each
others solutions, guide each other. It would a fun + learning experience.

If we work in group, are committed to practice, we can increase our skillset
within few months while helping and encouraging each other. This is a FB group
specially for those who want to build strong Data Structure and Algos
skillset.

It would have 8-10 dedicated programmers who want to crunch DSA.

